# Too old to start BJJ?



## Flashman (Aug 5, 2007)

Hiya,

I just joined this forum, and I'm a 33-year-old guy who will be starting BJJ lessons next week. They are private lessons from a Brazilian black belt (because my hockey time conflicts with normal beginners classes). 

I noticed in a different thread on this site that many/most of the contributors are in the teens or lower 20's - so do you think 33 is too old to start BJJ? 

NOT for competitive purposes, but just as a self-defense + good exercise tool for the next 10 years or so. I am in very good athletic shape, but will wind down my hockey career since my skating speed will slow in the coming years and my normal weightlifting workouts are sometimes boring. 

Any thoughts? :dunno: Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

Flashman said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I just joined this forum, and I'm a 33-year-old guy who will be starting BJJ lessons next week. They are private lessons from a Brazilian black belt (because my hockey time conflicts with normal beginners classes).
> 
> ...


If it's not for competitive purpose then your not too old, my dad took Tae Kwon Do with me when I was younger. Never too old


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

No way! You're never too old to start Bjj(depending on your physical shape, of course), and 33 is FAR from being old.


----------



## rafrojas (May 21, 2007)

not to old at all there are peole in my class that are 50 and alot of 30 year olds


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

Never to old!


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Flashman said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I just joined this forum, and I'm a 33-year-old guy who will be starting BJJ lessons next week. They are private lessons from a Brazilian black belt (because my hockey time conflicts with normal beginners classes).
> 
> ...


No, never too old for anything, especially if you are a professional athlete. Do you play in the Finnish Elite League?


----------



## Flashman (Aug 5, 2007)

LivingDedMan said:


> No, never too old for anything, especially if you are a professional athlete. Do you play in the Finnish Elite League?


Oops, sorry, I didn't mean to give the wrong impression - I work in a bank and play hockey in one of the lower division teams, which means we play 2-3 times a week. But still there are young, fast players on the team and I'll need to revert back to a slower, beer-league team in the future. 

But I have gone to many Jokerit/HIFK games, if that's any consolation... :confused05: 

Thanks to you and to everybody else for your responses!


----------



## BlitzCenterNJ (Aug 15, 2007)

No, its never too old  Actually a ***** instructor friend of mine said hockey is great for BJJ because of the balance and physics of body awareness and movement.

Good Luck my friend. Not to get off of topic, do you get to watch many NHL games out there?


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Too old? FAR from it. About 7 years ago a 40-year old joined our BJJ gym and was actually quite unfit. Well, 7 years later that same guy is a purple belt and has won many competitions. At 47 he is one of the best in out gym.


----------



## keylocke (Jun 18, 2007)

Can anyone explain the fundamental differences between Jiu Jitsu and Brazillian Jiu Jitsu?


----------



## Flashman (Aug 5, 2007)

BlitzCenterNJ said:


> No, its never too old  Actually a ***** instructor friend of mine said hockey is great for BJJ because of the balance and physics of body awareness and movement.
> 
> Good Luck my friend. Not to get off of topic, do you get to watch many NHL games out there?


Thanks very much! :thumb02: 

After 10 years in Europe, the NHL is now more accessible in some countries, as for example in Scandinavia now, the Canal-plus cable channel shows 5+ games per week, up from 1-2 per week a couple years ago. 

I'm happy to hear about the hockey-BJJ correlation, as a large part of a hockey player's workout routine is based on getting max power from the legs. 

At the moment I'm trying to find details of what kind of leg training Sidney Crosby does, since everybody says he has amazing power base from his legs, but he actually avoids the typical squat-type leg weightlifting exercises.

One article on the subject, if anybody's interested:
Macleans.ca - Culture - Sports | Anatomy of a wunderkind


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

33 is definately not too old? Mirko CC is about the same age as you and he's at his peak. Wandy is 30... You know. I think fighters reach their peak at 30ish, so definately not too late if you're not looking to compete!


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

You're never too old to start anything!

Finishing, now that's another story.


----------



## Bad News Brown (Aug 14, 2007)

Never too old. 

I took BJJ later in life and I found that the learning curve is really short. I'm not saying you're going to become a Gracie overnight or anything, I'm just saying that in 6 months to year you can really become quite good if you practice a lot.


----------



## Bad News Brown (Aug 14, 2007)

boarderxcosta said:


> I am 35 and started MMA about 7 months ago. I will fight in the cage within the next year. I am extremely motivated and work out almost everyday. I train MMA four days per week, I lift 3 days per week and run 2 days per week. Swimming is in the mix too. I also stretch for hours and get into the steam room and sauna as much as possible.
> 
> I was at 206 pounds when I first started and now I have no problem at 180-185 pounds. We have even talked about me going down to 170. I work out hard and I know what I want...



Holy shit dude, that's pretty impressive. I wish my work ethic was that strong.

Repped :thumbsup:


----------



## zderekv (Aug 14, 2007)

after sitting on the couch for the better part of the past 10 years, i started muay thai and jui jitsu training at 37 (about 4 months ago) and i feel better and younger than i have in years. just do it!


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

keylocke said:


> Can anyone explain the fundamental differences between Jiu Jitsu and Brazillian Jiu Jitsu?


*Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu is a martial art and combat sport that focuses on grappling and especially ground fighting with the goal of gaining a dominant position and using joint-locks and chokeholds to force an opponent to submit. 

Jujutsu, meaning "gentle/yielding/compliant art", is a Japanese martial art whose central ethos is to yield to the force provided by an opponent's attack in order to apply counter techniques.*


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

boarderxcosta said:


> Thanks bro. I tried to rep you but I do not think I can because you are banned. How did you get banned? I got banned once when I posted a spoiler of the TUF 5 finalists and a moderator got pissed off.


He can't really reply seeing as he's banned Lol


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I would say definitely not. Not too old at all.


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

No he's replying i can read them? I'm confused >.<


----------



## whiplash (Feb 3, 2007)

i feel yah.. im 30 and i am about to start with judo...

i have 1 year boxing experience when i was 28, 4 years kenpo karate when i was 12-16...

i just know the body doesnt recover as quick.. but i guess good nutrition and good pacing during training will help...


----------



## keylocke (Jun 18, 2007)

I just started Brazillian Jiu Jitsu as well, and I'm 29. I've trained three times this week, and some of my muscles are killing me. I've done Jiu Jitsu, Taek Won Do and Muay Thai at different times, but the grappling aspect is tiring in a different way. I think next week I am going to have to leave rest days in between!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2007)

You are never to old. I roll with guys that are in there 40's and they still compete.

Fightclubmidwest.com


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

You're never too old to start anything. Never.

Then again, you could be too old to finish things. LOL

Go for it, bro.


----------



## whiplash (Feb 3, 2007)

just have a goal..

if you have never had a black belt in anything.. bjj is a great credential

i think thats a great motivator right there..


----------

